# What would you like to see in a prepper app?



## puterguy01 (May 21, 2015)

Hey all,

I'm curious... Do some of you, as preppers, use Android and/or iPhone apps to help with your prepping? Are there any specific resources or notifications you wish you could find in one not already out there?

I've been thinking of building a custom prepper app for people to be able to use, but there's already dozens out there. I'd like to get a feel for what tools/information you would like to see in an app which you might not have already seen. Obviously smartphones won't be as useful after SHTF, but I figure I might be able to help a few people in the meantime.  

I'm thinking like notifications for upcoming training classes/events and perhaps reminders to rotate/replace your own preps, but that's just off the top of my head.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'd like to see 48 hours notice and the what & where of any SHTF events. You can keep the rest. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

No apps for me--- none


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome. Your reminder idea could already be done with the built in Android or iPhone calendar. I would like to see basis survival information grouped by region, desert woods city - get out of city. And maybe people on vacation, phone numbers and what will be needed in that climate. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I see this is your first post, welcome. But what is a prepper's ape?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I see this is your first post, welcome. But what is a prepper's ape?


This...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

"Ape no kill Ape!!"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Sasq, 
As I am inclined to do, I did not read the OP, just scanned the headline and then noticed it was his first post. I didn't pay a nevermind to the ridiculousness to something called a Prepper's Ape. After I re-read it, I realized he was asking if anyone wanted a Preppers APP, not APE.

Both now seem equally stupid. 


Slip

EDIT; Jamesm, why would an app think about killing another app?

Sometimes I think this world has done gone crazy.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Slippy its a line from one of the planet of the apes movies. I liked the original story better, you know it actually had a story. The picture above my post was from that movie. It would be good to train a monkey to handle firearms. Never know when you need expendable help.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I have Serval Mesh installed, have a lot of prepper books on Kindle, and would expect to use the GPS, news and communications features during any disaster event that didn't fry the device.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

If I were going to use electronics for anything like that I would probably use a laptop with no internet connection and load any software with a flash drive and another computer connected to the web. But then I am kind of paranoid.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah... Neah.....

Welcome but no prepper apps for me... Although I did like the zombie survival guide on Android..... That was a good laugh.... More so on knives and firearms


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I think all preppers ought to have all their prepper information on their phones. That way it is always readily available to them when they need it! It is also readily available to anyone who takes the phone - like thugs, robbers, FBI, NSA, DHS, and all the other alphabet soup types. I don't even keep my preps on my computer and it is well protected from snooping eyes.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

News would be helpful in an emergency, especially one involving active shooters or terrorist attack. Some kind of text or audio download from news services showing how to avoid traffic jams, etc. These things probably already exist, I'm guessing, because I don't use APPs.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't use portable phones...


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I like the apps that collect a bunch of field manuals together for free downloads. I'd like to see one with a plant manual and recipes all in one source.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I like the apps that collect a bunch of field manuals together for free downloads. I'd like to see one with a plant manual and recipes all in one source.


There's a few edible/medicinal plant apps out there but they aren't great.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I've tried a few apps that are geared towards helping to maintain your bags and pantry. They send you a notification when it's time to rotate perishable things like food and meds. Haven't found one I liked yet. Excel works ok as well for your pc. Note that this is pre shtf. Inventory management is a pain in the butt for me.

There are some good survival apps. And some great first aid apps for both people and animals.

I don't see the problem some of yall have with phones or apps... it's just one more tool in your bag of tricks.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

The ability to encrypt my phone and keep all of my other apps from sending the government all of my juicy details.


----------



## puterguy01 (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone! I'm glad I asked you all before I went through the effort of actually creating the app. Given your feedback of what you'd like vs. what's already available, I don't think a new prepper phone app is the best direction for me to get more experience.

You guys saved me weeks of work.


----------

